# shed plan - comments appreciated



## actonthegoat (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi, I planning to build a goat shed as soon as the snow clears here in New England. It will house 2 Alpines to start. Possibly up to six, including kids for some shorter periods of time, down the road. Hay storage will be in the garage nearby. The shed will be within a 2,000sf fenced area. The door will be south facing. Any and all comments very much appreciated!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

You need to change your pic from a pdf...the only way I can view it is to download it to my puter


----------



## actonthegoat (Feb 14, 2014)

*updated attachment*

thanks. first time poster, learning as i go  
changed to jpeg.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I would think about a way to close the fence/gate side when we get super cold air, but is myself am a newbie waiting for snow to melt in order to build!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

What is your wind situation? Will you be milking in this shed in the winter? If you won't be milking in there and you don't get much wind, I think it looks pretty darn good. I know someone who kids out in 3 sided sheds (south facing) and she doesn't have much problem with cold (and she is where she regularly severe windchill too) If you plan on milking in there....a way to add some heat would be nice or you're going to freeze your tushie off (after your fingers freeze to the teats) LOL


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

4x6 kidding stalls are a little small...they barely work for my nigerians. 6x8 would better...maybe close of 2/3rds of the shed and have the other area open, then make that divisible into 2 stalls. The whole shed enclosed with an overhang off the front for the "run in" area...would be better.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

To be honest, I have 4 Alpine does in a 12x24 barn waiting to kid right now. It's barely big enough...


----------



## actonthegoat (Feb 14, 2014)

*version 2.0*

Thanks for the feedback. So here's version 2.0. I've added a 5ft overhang to the front and an additional 6x4 stall. any more tips out there?
thanks.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

4x6 stalls are still really small.... I would, at a minimum add 2 feet to te length of the shed making it 18 feet. Then...put 2 8x6 stalls on each end with an 8x6 open area in the middle/ At least this way you have 3 decently sixed areas for goats to be penned in. However...if you have cold winters...they are not going to do well 2 to a stall in this space...it will be too small. With your current size, you'd be best to divide it in half, both stalls,l eaving the only "open area" to the overhang...opening the doors during the day so it works as a run in. You could also put a door connecting the stalls so they are only divided at kidding time. This might suffice for a a couple of does and their kids until weaning time...but unless you keep minis...it's gonna get tight fast. You could of course convert it to your buck barn when your herd expands and build another barn for does down the road...lots of people do that. Or...you could keep minis instead


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Just a thought ..... To add more depth to shed like 2 ft is simply longer 2x4 and 2 sheets of plywood.... Trust me if u can u should u will always want a bigger barn!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Agree...make it as big as room allows and you can afford... You can always use more room!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## actonthegoat (Feb 14, 2014)

*version 3.0*

Here's version 3.0. Readily convertible to three 8x5.3ft stalls. The overall footprint is limited to what it is because of zoning and building code.
the feedback is great. I really appreciate it. 
Thanks!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice!....now i want to steal this for my buck shed...lol

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## actonthegoat (Feb 14, 2014)

Turned out alright if I do say so myself 













And these kids seem to be happy enough with it...


----------

